# Fermi im März, Dual-Fermi im April, Mainstream im Sommer



## n00b0riz3d (19. Januar 2010)

*Fermi im März, Dual-Fermi im April, Mainstream im Sommer*

Fudzilla äußert sich über die Launchdaten der kommenden Fermikarten und prognostiziert folgende Daten:

Erste Fermiversionen (Single GPU) - März
Dual Fermi - April
Mainstream Fermi - Juni

Die Mainstreamkarten sind im Gegensatz zu den großen nicht verspätet und kommen nach Roadmap auf den Markt.

Alles weitere kann man bei Fudzilla nachlesen:
Fudzilla
Fudzilla


----------



## olol (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fermi im März, Dual-Fermi im April, Mainstream im Sommer*

ich frag mich wie ein dual fermi funtkionieren soll, wenn schon einer 225-300w verbrauchen wird


----------



## Masterchief (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fermi im März, Dual-Fermi im April, Mainstream im Sommer*

der chip wird runtergetaktet und die shader deaktiviert denke ich mal


----------



## Genghis99 (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fermi im März, Dual-Fermi im April, Mainstream im Sommer*

Hä ? Dann hat man also einen 1,5 Fermi. Die Verbrauchsprobleme sollen ja so erheblich sein, das eine High-End Fermi Doppel-GPU glatt 500 Watt verbraucht. ROTFL - NVidia haben ja das Patent von 3DFX für externe Grakanetzteile ....

Hmm - einzig interessant werden wohl die Mainstream Karten sein - der Rest wird mal wieder zu laut, zu heiss, zu hoch im Verbrauch und zu teuer.


----------



## Majin-Vegeta (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fermi im März, Dual-Fermi im April, Mainstream im Sommer*

also laut den fakten der letzten tage könnte man ja so sagen,dass der
highend chip 1x6pin+1x8pin hat (also 225-300 Watt)
etwas kleinere highend chip 2x6pin hat (also 150-225 Watt)
selbst der mainstram bereich soll noch 2x 6pin brauchen...

da bleibt nicht viel über bei ner dual karte


----------



## Einer von Vielen (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fermi im März, Dual-Fermi im April, Mainstream im Sommer*

Also kommen im März nur die Highend Modelle a la GTX380/360, weil wie definiert man mainstream? Würde dann eine GTS 350 schon Mainstream sein? Keine Ahnung ob die wirklich so heißen werden, aber ihr wisst ja was ich meine^^
Ich fände das mal interessant zu wissen, weil ich in nächster Zeit mal meine Graka auswecheln werde!


----------



## Jack ONeill (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fermi im März, Dual-Fermi im April, Mainstream im Sommer*

Mich würden da eher mal die Preise interresieren, bzw. die Länge der Karten in cm.
Damit man auch mal weiß ob die in die jeweiligen Gehäuse passen.


----------



## Accelerator (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fermi im März, Dual-Fermi im April, Mainstream im Sommer*

Die Single-Core-Karten sollen längenmäßig analog der GTX285 kommen, soweit ich richtig informiert bin.
Die Dual-Karten sind für mich sowieso nicht interessant, solange das Microruckeln nicht beseitigt ist. Und die GTX380 scheint erstmal genug Performance zu haben um damit eine Weile klar zu kommen.


----------



## Jack ONeill (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fermi im März, Dual-Fermi im April, Mainstream im Sommer*

Wenn das so ist dann kommt ne Fermi in mein Rechner, da die ATI für mein Gehäuse zu lang sind


----------



## smirking-joe88 (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fermi im März, Dual-Fermi im April, Mainstream im Sommer*

Jap, 380 und 360 werden wohl als Highend laufen. Die Dualchip 380 (390/395?) im Enthusiast-Bereich und alles was unterhalb der 360 liegt ist Mainstream bzw Lowend.
Wobei die Lowendchips wahrscheinlich nur umgelabelten 200er oder sogar mit G92b-Chips kommen werden, meiner Meinung nach.
Aber deinem System nach würd ich dir zu ner Graka im Mainstreambereich raten, wenn nicht sogar n komplettes Systemupdate, der Athlon ist ja auch nicht mehr ganz taufrisch

MfG smirkingjoe88


----------



## Einer von Vielen (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fermi im März, Dual-Fermi im April, Mainstream im Sommer*



smirking-joe88 schrieb:


> Jap, 380 und 360 werden wohl als Highend laufen. Die Dualchip 380 (390/395?) im Enthusiast-Bereich und alles was unterhalb der 360 liegt ist Mainstream bzw Lowend.
> Wobei die Lowendchips wahrscheinlich nur umgelabelten 200er oder sogar mit G92b-Chips kommen werden, meiner Meinung nach.
> Aber deinem System nach würd ich dir zu ner Graka im Mainstreambereich raten, wenn nicht sogar n komplettes Systemupdate, der Athlon ist ja auch nicht mehr ganz taufrisch
> 
> MfG smirkingjoe88


Ja, ich wollts nur wissen, weil ich mit ner HD5770 oder ner HD5830 liebäugel und da wäre ne neue Nvidia in dem Preisbereich gut zum Vergleichen, wenn sie im März rauskommen würde, was ja nicht der Fall ist! Und die GTX 360/380 spielen ja in einer ganz anderen Preisklasse (laut Gamestar 400 (360) und 500+ (380) €)! Ein Komplettupdate wäre toll, aber mit der Finanzierung (ich bin Schüler) hab ich so meine Probleme und da ich eh hauptsächlich RPGs spiele, fällt der Prozzi nicht so stark ins Gewicht (glaube ich zumindest^^)!


----------



## Galileo39 (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fermi im März, Dual-Fermi im April, Mainstream im Sommer*

Ich denke die Femi Karten werden sich im gleichen Preisfeld wie die Ati Karten bewegen bzw. sich eine Preisschlacht liefern.


----------



## Low (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fermi im März, Dual-Fermi im April, Mainstream im Sommer*

Ne, ich denke die werden mehr kosten.
400+ € wirds bestimmt.


----------



## Devil Dante (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fermi im März, Dual-Fermi im April, Mainstream im Sommer*



Einer von Vielen schrieb:


> Ja, ich wollts nur wissen, weil ich mit ner HD5770 oder ner HD5830 liebäugel und da wäre ne neue Nvidia in dem Preisbereich gut zum Vergleichen, wenn sie im März rauskommen würde, was ja nicht der Fall ist! Und die GTX 360/380 spielen ja in einer ganz anderen Preisklasse (laut Gamestar 400 (360) und 500+ (380) €)! Ein Komplettupdate wäre toll, aber mit der Finanzierung (ich bin Schüler) hab ich so meine Probleme und da ich eh hauptsächlich RPGs spiele, fällt der Prozzi nicht so stark ins Gewicht (glaube ich zumindest^^)!



Nein bei RPGs ist der Prozessor meistens wichtiger, hängt natürlich auch vom Spiel selbst ab. Aber am wichtigsten ist eine gute Kombi aus CPU und GPU und die Nvidia Karten werden 100%ig wesentlich teuerer als die AMDs


----------



## FortunaGamer (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fermi im März, Dual-Fermi im April, Mainstream im Sommer*

Ich hoffe das die Karten im März kommen, man wartet schon viel zulange auf die Karten. Auf eine Dual Karte bin ich auch mal gespannt. Ich denke die wird genau wie die GTX295 nicht aus dem schnellsten Chip bestehen. Es wird bestimmt dann wieder ein GTX360/75 Chip sein (ich gehe von den GT200 Chips mal aus).


----------



## n00b0riz3d (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fermi im März, Dual-Fermi im April, Mainstream im Sommer*



Jack ONeil schrieb:


> Mich würden da eher mal die Preise interresieren, bzw. die Länge der Karten in cm.
> Damit man auch mal weiß ob die in die jeweiligen Gehäuse passen.


Die Fermikarten werden mehr als einen cm kürzer als die aktuellen GT200 Karten.


----------



## Hugo78 (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fermi im März, Dual-Fermi im April, Mainstream im Sommer*

Man sollte nicht alles glauben was Fudzilla den ganzen Tag so vor sich her blubert.
Ich glaube zwar bei weitem nicht, dass die Singlechip 360/380 so der Art heiß werden, wie das aus der roten Ecke imo heraufbeschworen wird.
So das man wohl auch eine Dualchip Version davon bauen könnte, aber die 380 müsste schon sehr weit hinter der HD5970 liegen das es sinnvoll wäre so eine Karte zubauen.


----------



## Two-Face (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fermi im März, Dual-Fermi im April, Mainstream im Sommer*



Hugo78 schrieb:


> Man sollte nicht alles glauben was Fudzilla den ganzen Tag so vor sich her blubert.
> Ich glaube zwar bei weitem nicht, dass die Singlechip 360/380 so der Art heiß werden, wie das aus der roten Ecke imo heraufbeschworen wird.
> So das man wohl auch eine Dualchip Version davon bauen könnte, aber die 380 müsste schon sehr weit hinter der HD5970 liegen das es sinnvoll wäre so eine Karte zubauen.



Öhm....stell dir mal Nvidia ohne Versuche, sich die Performance-Krone zu holen, vor.


----------



## n00b0riz3d (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fermi im März, Dual-Fermi im April, Mainstream im Sommer*



Hugo78 schrieb:


> Man sollte nicht alles glauben was Fudzilla den ganzen Tag so vor sich her blubert.
> Ich glaube zwar bei weitem nicht, dass die Singlechip 360/380 so der Art heiß werden, wie das aus der roten Ecke imo heraufbeschworen wird.
> So das man wohl auch eine Dualchip Version davon bauen könnte, aber die 380 müsste schon sehr weit hinter der HD5970 liegen das es sinnvoll wäre so eine Karte zubauen.


Die Dualkarte kommt und alleine daraus kann man schließen, das das Gerücht um die ach so heiße Karte einfach nur Quatsch ist. Im Endeffekt wird die Karte ungefähr auf Niveau einer GTX285 ankommen, sonst könnte man keine Dualkarte bauen. Wahrscheinlich kommt das Gerücht aus derselben Ecke wie das mit den Software-Tessellation.


----------



## Hugo78 (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fermi im März, Dual-Fermi im April, Mainstream im Sommer*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Öhm....stell dir mal Nvidia ohne Versuche, sich die Performance-Krone zu holen, vor.



Ja schon, aber ATI hat ja immernoch nicht die Microruckler angegangen.
Und wenn ich seh das es mit der HD5970 zb. in 1920*1200 4xAA/16xAF in Crysis Warhead zwar gut 36-40 Fps avg./ 30-34 Fps minimum gibt, also für jede Singlechip Karte der flüssige Bereich, aber ebend für die Dualchip Karte immernoch grobes Gestotter, und dann *hoffentlich* eine 380 als minimum über 25 Fps und avg. um die 30 Fps bringt, dann sollte jedem klar sein, welche Karte zum zocken und welche ein reines Benchmarkopfer ist.

*memo an mich* *Schachtelsätze sind doof*


----------



## Jami (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fermi im März, Dual-Fermi im April, Mainstream im Sommer*



Genghis99 schrieb:


> Hä ? Dann hat man also einen 1,5 Fermi. Die Verbrauchsprobleme sollen ja so erheblich sein, das eine High-End Fermi Doppel-GPU glatt 500 Watt verbraucht. ROTFL - NVidia haben ja das Patent von 3DFX für externe Grakanetzteile ....
> 
> Hmm - einzig interessant werden wohl die Mainstream Karten sein - der Rest wird mal wieder zu laut, zu heiss, zu hoch im Verbrauch und zu teuer.


Ähm, mal drauf geachtet, dass die bisherigen DualGPU-Karten auch alle beschnittene chips haben?


----------



## Explosiv (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fermi im März, Dual-Fermi im April, Mainstream im Sommer*

Lol Bucklew, hast Du nicht erst vor kurzem Fudzilla als absolut unglaubwürdige Gerüchte-Küche deklariert ? Und jetzt verlinkst Du selbst darauf  ? Der Widerspruch in sich selbst  !

@Topic, eine Dual-Lösung wird sicherlich machbar sein, jedoch kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass das ohne Beschneidung des Chips ermöglicht werden kann. Schließlich muss auch die Abwärme abgeführt werden, ohne das der Lüfter zu einem lauten Quirl wird.

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## Amlug_celebren (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fermi im März, Dual-Fermi im April, Mainstream im Sommer*

Triple-Slot-Lösung/Kühlung nennt sich das dann am ENde, damit sollte es wieder etwas spielraum geben! 2x 8Pin sollten auch einiges möglich machen...


----------



## KingKokosnuss (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fermi im März, Dual-Fermi im April, Mainstream im Sommer*



Amlug_celebren schrieb:


> Triple-Slot-Lösung/Kühlung nennt sich das dann am ENde, damit sollte es wieder etwas spielraum geben! 2x 8Pin sollten auch einiges möglich machen...




Tripple Slot 

Ich weiß nicht ob das so eingeführt wird...


----------



## LordRevan1991 (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fermi im März, Dual-Fermi im April, Mainstream im Sommer*



olol schrieb:


> ich frag mich wie ein dual fermi funtkionieren soll, wenn schon einer 225-300w verbrauchen wird


Der Satz kommt mir irgendwie total bekannt vor... Hat man das vom GT200 nicht auch gesagt? 
Wir wissen so gut wie *nichts *über die Eigenschaften künftiger Fermi-Grafikkarten, also bringt es nichts, solche Behauptungen zu aufzustellen. Vielleicht werden sie viel verbrauchen, vielleicht auch nicht. Genauso verhält es sich mit der Leistung.

@ Topic:
Ist zwar wieder nur ein Fudzilla-Gerücht, die Angaben klingen mMn aber durchaus realistisch. Kurz vor dem Release einer neuen Generation häufen sich für gewöhnlich Meldungen und Benchmarks, bis jetzt ist aber nur wenig vom Fermi zu hören - es wird also wohl noch ein Moment dauern.


----------



## MrPip (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fermi im März, Dual-Fermi im April, Mainstream im Sommer*



Jami schrieb:


> Ähm, mal drauf geachtet, dass die bisherigen DualGPU-Karten auch alle beschnittene chips haben?




Ähm nich ganz,

jedenfalls wüsste ich nicht, dass ne 4870X2 irgendwo beschnitten ist?!?


----------



## push@max (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fermi im März, Dual-Fermi im April, Mainstream im Sommer*

Ist es eigentlich schon offiziell, dass Fermi starke Probleme mit dem Strombedarf + Abwärme haben soll? 

Bislang gab es zu jeder neuen Grafikkarten-Generation diese Gerüchte...letztlich hielt es sich am Ende immer noch in Grenzen und die ganzen Horror-Szenarien hatten sich nicht bestätigt.


----------



## Marvin82 (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fermi im März, Dual-Fermi im April, Mainstream im Sommer*

NÖ alles noch Spekulatius 
Mal abwarten Ich (imo Roter) sehe aber NV in Games auf jeden Fall schon als Sieger!


----------



## push@max (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fermi im März, Dual-Fermi im April, Mainstream im Sommer*



Marvin82 schrieb:


> Mal abwarten Ich (imo Roter) sehe aber NV in Games auf jeden Fall schon als Sieger!



Von mir aus...je mehr sich einer der beiden Hersteller durchsetzen kann, desto mehr ist der andere gezwungen, die leistungsschwächere Karte durch einen attaktiveren Preis den Kunden schmackhaft zu machen.

Und ganz ehrlich...mir würde die Leistung der aktuellen HD 5870 auch ohne Refresh und 1GHz GPU-Takt locker ausreichen


----------



## Marvin82 (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fermi im März, Dual-Fermi im April, Mainstream im Sommer*

Meine macht (5870) 1GHz GPU fast mit Stock Spannung aber in Games zählt ja das gesamt Packet und Treiber mässig kann Ati NV nicht das Wasser reichen !


----------



## push@max (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fermi im März, Dual-Fermi im April, Mainstream im Sommer*



Marvin82 schrieb:


> Meine macht (5870) 1GHz GPU fast mit Stock Spannung aber in Games zählt ja das gesamt Packet und Treiber mässig kann Ati NV nicht das Wasser reichen !



Wobei es vor einem Jahr mit den Treibern bei Nvidia echt mau aussah...die haben sich in diesem Punkt stark gebessert.


----------



## Rizzard (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fermi im März, Dual-Fermi im April, Mainstream im Sommer*



push@max schrieb:


> Und ganz ehrlich...mir würde die Leistung der aktuellen HD 5870 auch ohne Refresh und 1GHz GPU-Takt locker ausreichen



So siehts nämlich aus. Ich hätte zwar gerne wieder eine NV-Karte mein Eigen genannt, aber für ca. 350-400 Euro werd ich mir keine GTX360 antun. Da fahr ich mit ner billigeren 5870 wohl besser (schätzungsweise).


----------



## Rollora (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fermi im März, Dual-Fermi im April, Mainstream im Sommer*



Genghis99 schrieb:


> Hä ? Dann hat man also einen 1,5 Fermi. Die Verbrauchsprobleme sollen ja so erheblich sein, das eine High-End Fermi Doppel-GPU glatt 500 Watt verbraucht. ROTFL - NVidia haben ja das Patent von 3DFX für externe Grakanetzteile ....
> 
> Hmm - einzig interessant werden wohl die Mainstream Karten sein - der Rest wird mal wieder zu laut, zu heiss, zu hoch im Verbrauch und zu teuer.


tja heute "lachen" wir über 3dfx. Dass das Netzteil damals übrigens nicht unbedingt benötigt wurde UND das es eingeführt wurde, weil die Karte 45 Watt gezogen hat unter Last und das nicht ganz optimal für den AGP Port war (viele Boards waren so billig hergestellt, dass es zu Instabilitäten kam oder etwas durchgeschmort ist).
Also wenn heutzutage eine Highendkarte 45 Watt unter Last ziehen würde, wäre das cool, die könnte man ohne sie zu ändern auch in den Laptop verbauen (also die Chips, nicht so wie heute in total kastrierter Form).
Oder Kurzum: 3dfx war damals zwar als Stromfresser verschrien, aber im Vergleich zu heute ists lachhaft


----------



## Autokiller677 (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fermi im März, Dual-Fermi im April, Mainstream im Sommer*

Diese ganze Spekulation ist langsam lachhaft...
ATI hat am Ende schon die 6xxx Karten draußen und Fermi ist immer noch nicht da.
Selbst wenn die Karten jetzt 20% schneller sind als ATI's 5xxx, wäre das kein Weltwunder, schließlich hatte man ein halbes Jahr mehr Entwicklungszeit.
Die sollen endlich einen festen Termin nennen und feste Angaben zu Taktraten etc. machen, sowie zum Preis. Sonst nimmt deren Image noch ganz schön Schaden.


----------



## Aholic (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fermi im März, Dual-Fermi im April, Mainstream im Sommer*

Ich werd abwarten bis vll ende des Jahres die 385er (?) rauskommt.
Den Fehler mach ich nicht nochmal mit dem Stepping, zwecks OC 



Autokiller677 schrieb:


> Selbst wenn die Karten jetzt 20% schneller sind als ATI's 5xxx, wäre das kein Weltwunder, schließlich hatte man ein halbes Jahr mehr Entwicklungszeit.
> Die sollen endlich einen festen Termin nennen und feste Angaben zu Taktraten etc. machen, sowie zum Preis. Sonst nimmt deren Image noch ganz schön Schaden.


Najo, besser als eine Karte rauszubringen die nicht Verfügbar ist


----------



## MARIIIO (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fermi im März, Dual-Fermi im April, Mainstream im Sommer*

Eigentlich muss man Nvidia fast schon gratulieren, weil sie es schaffen, dass keine Infos über Fermi rauskommen, und das bei einem sooo begehrten Produkt (Das eine Lager will Fermi, um den Ati-Fanboys zu demonstrieren, dass sich das warten gelohnt hat, und das andere Lager will es, damit die eigenen Karten günstiger werden  )

Wozu diese "Nachrichtensperre"? Wenn tatsächlich im März der Release der ersten Karten sein soll, hat man doch normalerweise schon ein viertel jahr vorher erste Benches gesehen???


----------



## TroyAnner (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fermi im März, Dual-Fermi im April, Mainstream im Sommer*

@ Aholic
Lag das nicht hauptsächlich an TMC? Da kann ja AMD nich viel für.


----------



## maxe (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fermi im März, Dual-Fermi im April, Mainstream im Sommer*

Also ich denke dass die karten am anfang 600€ nach zwei wochen 450€ nach einem monat 350 € kosten (gtx 380) ganz genau wie bei der gtx280 das war bis jetzt immer so und es wird sich nicht viel daran ändern .  Eine gtx385 wäre sehr interessant da weniger stromverbrauch bei mehr leistnug
doch ob es jemals welche zu kaufen gibt bleibt vorerst ein rätsel


----------



## thommy96 (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fermi im März, Dual-Fermi im April, Mainstream im Sommer*

Also kommen ab März die GTX 360 und GTX 380 als Single Karte? ich will sowieso nur ne Single Karte und natürlich die schnellste und keine Doppelkarte  wegen Miniruckler, zu teuer, Stromfresser usw.


----------



## Aholic (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fermi im März, Dual-Fermi im April, Mainstream im Sommer*

So schauts wohl aus.



> zu teuer


Na dann viel Glück beim Schnäppchen suchen


----------



## Legende (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fermi im März, Dual-Fermi im April, Mainstream im Sommer*



Autokiller677 schrieb:


> Sonst nimmt deren Image noch ganz schön Schaden.



naja mit sicherheit nicht. nvidia bleibt nvidia. das beste wenn es um grafik geht  da lohnt sich das warten.


----------



## Infernalracing (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fermi im März, Dual-Fermi im April, Mainstream im Sommer*

Am 30ten liegt wahrscheinlich die neue PCGH im Briefkasten vielleicht haben Sie Fermi schon im Test!
Zu Hoffen wäre es ja!


----------



## Tremendous (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fermi im März, Dual-Fermi im April, Mainstream im Sommer*

Träum weiter!


----------



## djfussel (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fermi im März, Dual-Fermi im April, Mainstream im Sommer*

Werd mir au ne fermi karte ala 380 GTX holen...

Wie heißt es so schön ?  "Alles auser GTX is NIX "

gruß


----------



## Speedwood (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fermi im März, Dual-Fermi im April, Mainstream im Sommer*

Man man man ....... 

Was soll man jetzt machen .. ich hab ne Geforce 285er also entwerder scheiss ich auf DX 11 oder ich MUSS ne Radeon HD 5870 kaufen .... 

Unhabhängig  da von das die 285 immer noch wie sau geht aber ohne DX 11 unterstützung hab ich bei AvP zb. nix davon  -,-


----------



## Marvin82 (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fermi im März, Dual-Fermi im April, Mainstream im Sommer*

Is jetzt hast du eh noch nicht viel von dx11 also besser warten!


----------



## tm0975 (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fermi im März, Dual-Fermi im April, Mainstream im Sommer*



Legende schrieb:


> naja mit sicherheit nicht. nvidia bleibt nvidia. das beste wenn es um grafik geht  da lohnt sich das warten.



Wieso warten, schlag doch gleich zu: eine 260er für 180€, eine 275 für knapp 300 und eine 285er für 400€, sind doch alles freundschaftspreise, kauf gleich eine mehr, so ein top-angebot kommt nie wieder!!! vor dem shrink auf 28nm wird fermi ein problemchip bleiben, mmn. und das wird wohl frühestens mitte 2011 der fall sein. und die menge an chips, die bis sommer 2010 auf den markt kommt, wird uns bestimmt auch überraschen. nur ich schätze, dass das keine positive überraschung wird.



Infernalracing schrieb:


> Am 30ten liegt wahrscheinlich die neue PCGH im Briefkasten vielleicht haben Sie Fermi schon im Test!
> Zu Hoffen wäre es ja!



Da hat das Nvidia-Marketing seine Aufgabe nicht verfehlt. das muß man ihnen lassen. seit september 09 glauben die nvidia-fans permanen "morgen ist fermi da". durchhalten ist angesagt!



Speedwood schrieb:


> Man man man .......
> 
> Was soll man jetzt machen .. ich hab ne Geforce 285er also entwerder scheiss ich auf DX 11 oder ich MUSS ne Radeon HD 5870 kaufen ....



Naja, entweder du bekommst sie gut verkauft, was evtl drin ist, weil auch die alten teile im preis gestiegen sind. das wäre natürlich der idealfall. ansonsten halt aussitzen. gerade bei älteren spielen und mittleren qualitätseinstellungen sollte die karte noch gute dienste verrichten. beim neukauf ist die wahl klar, die gtx285 kommt nicht mal an die 5850 ran, wobei letztere deutlich besser zu übertakten ist und weniger strom verbraucht.


----------



## jokergermany (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fermi im März, Dual-Fermi im April, Mainstream im Sommer*



tm0975 schrieb:


> Wieso warten, schlag doch gleich zu: eine 260er für 180€, eine 275 für knapp 300 und eine 285er für 400€


Eine 5770 für 130€, eine HD5850 für unter 300€ und eine HD 5870 für unter 400€.^^

Jaja, Nvidia ist das Best was es gibt XD^^

Momentan garantiert nicht.


----------



## Hugo78 (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fermi im März, Dual-Fermi im April, Mainstream im Sommer*



tm0975 schrieb:


> gerade bei älteren spielen und mittleren qualitätseinstellungen sollte die karte noch gute dienste verrichten.



Die GTX285 wird auch noch bei BFBC2, AvP ect. sehr flott in hohen bis max. Details rennen, nur das sie dann keine Tesselation beherrscht. 

Von Geschwindigkeitsoptimierungen durch DX11 mal abgesehen, ist Tesselation das einzige was man sichtbar als Vorteil von DX11 ausmachen kann, der Rest verhält sich wie damals Crysis unter WinXP & DX9 + Mrst Config vs. Crysis unter Vista & DX10.
Die Verbesserungen musste man in dem Fall mit der Lupe suchen.


----------



## Aholic (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fermi im März, Dual-Fermi im April, Mainstream im Sommer*



jokergermany schrieb:


> Eine 5770 für 130€, eine HD5850 für unter 300€ und eine HD 5870 für unter 400€.^^
> 
> Jaja, Nvidia ist das Best was es gibt XD^^
> 
> Momentan garantiert nicht.


Ich seh grad bei Hardwareversand gibts eine HD5870 von Sapphire für 354,99 € 
Und eine HD5850 bereits für 264 Euro.


----------



## Genghis99 (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fermi im März, Dual-Fermi im April, Mainstream im Sommer*



MARIIIO schrieb:


> Eigentlich muss man Nvidia fast schon gratulieren, weil sie es schaffen, dass keine Infos über Fermi rauskommen, und das bei einem sooo begehrten Produkt (Das eine Lager will Fermi, um den Ati-Fanboys zu demonstrieren, dass sich das warten gelohnt hat, und das andere Lager will es, damit die eigenen Karten günstiger werden  )
> 
> Wozu diese "Nachrichtensperre"? Wenn tatsächlich im März der Release der ersten Karten sein soll, hat man doch normalerweise schon ein viertel jahr vorher erste Benches gesehen???



Einfach - Wenn es Absicht war, dann haben sie bisher keine Engineer Samples herausgegeben - Wenn es keine Absicht war, dann haben sie Keine 

Was ich nicht glaube : Das weder Informationen noch Hardware "leaken" - Intel's Gulftown kann man schon bei EBay ersteigern.
Intel Core i7-980X EE ES Gulftown FREE SHIPPING NEW bei eBay.de: CPUs (endet 10.02.10 18:34:28 MEZ)


----------



## Speedwood (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fermi im März, Dual-Fermi im April, Mainstream im Sommer*

Tja dann müssen wir es wohl aussitzen bzw wenn wenigstens ein paar Benchmarks geben würden oder ein paar theoretische werte in Bezug auf der HD 5870

Wann hatte der Fermi Tapout ? weis das einer ? weil eigendlich müsten ja wenigstens ein paar Testkarten unterwegs sein


----------



## Speedwood (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fermi im März, Dual-Fermi im April, Mainstream im Sommer*

ÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄHHHH Junges ich hab gerade was bei Alternate gesehen ....

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Grafikkarten - PCIe-Karten ATI - Radeon HD5000 - Sapphire HD5870

is gerade im Angebot ......


----------



## tm0975 (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fermi im März, Dual-Fermi im April, Mainstream im Sommer*



Speedwood schrieb:


> ÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄHHHH Junges ich hab gerade was bei Alternate gesehen ....
> 
> ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Grafikkarten - PCIe-Karten ATI - Radeon HD5000 - Sapphire HD5870
> 
> is gerade im Angebot ......



Bin ich auch vorhin düber gestolpert. der preis ist top. sobald der auch in den suchmaschinene angekommen ist, sind die karten sciherlich schnell vergriffen.




Hugo78 schrieb:


> Die GTX285 wird auch noch bei BFBC2, AvP ect. sehr flott in hohen bis max. Details rennen, nur das sie dann keine Tesselation beherrscht.
> 
> Von Geschwindigkeitsoptimierungen durch DX11 mal abgesehen, ist Tesselation das einzige was man sichtbar als Vorteil von DX11 ausmachen kann, der Rest verhält sich wie damals Crysis unter WinXP & DX9 + Mrst Config vs. Crysis unter Vista & DX10.
> Die Verbesserungen musste man in dem Fall mit der Lupe suchen.



Ich dachte da eher an sowas wie 8x MSAA und nicht an die max-einstellungen des spiels. die setze ich erstmal als standard voraus. Hier noch ein Zitat aus dem pcgh-test der 5870:

"Noch viel mehr als mit ihrer Geschwindigkeit überzeugt die HD 5870 durch ihre einzigartigen Features: Während die Multi-Monitor-Technologie Eyefinity eher ein Schmankerl für gut betuchte PC-Nutzer ist und DirectX11 momentan nur auf dem Papier überzeugt, profitieren alle anderen von dem leicht verbesserten anisotropen Filter und dem *grandiosen Super-Sampling-Anti-Aliasing (SGSSAA)*. Letzteres kostet zwar viele Bilder pro Sekunde, die übrigen werden jedoch hochwertiger denn je dargestellt."


http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,6...e-im-Benchmark-Test/Grafikkarte/Test/?page=18


----------



## Aholic (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fermi im März, Dual-Fermi im April, Mainstream im Sommer*



Speedwood schrieb:


> ÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄHHHH Junges ich hab gerade was bei Alternate gesehen ....
> 
> ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Grafikkarten - PCIe-Karten ATI - Radeon HD5000 - Sapphire HD5870
> 
> is gerade im Angebot ......


Sagte ich ja bereits auf der Vorseite.
Übrigens, bei hardwareversand ist sie nochmal etwas günstiger


----------



## Speedwood (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fermi im März, Dual-Fermi im April, Mainstream im Sommer*

SGSSAA wäre echt nice aber bei Full HD auflösung könnte aber auch das knapp werden mit der FPS rate ..

Ich finde wir sollten ne Pro Contra liste machen. Hat es einen Sinn auf Fermi zu warten oder Sich jetzt auf Alternate zu stürzen ?
Was wäre wenn aus März April wird und es Genau so ein disaster wird wie bei der FX ...



aber das Alternate Angebot echt ein geiler Preis ..... will jamand ne geforce 285 kaufen ? xD wie gut das ich letze woche erst einen Neuen Kühler drauf gebaut habe -,- 

ohh man ey ich hab mir diesen monat erst einen 55 zoll Led Tv gekauft da kann ich mir doch jetzt nit noch ne neue GraKa mal eben kaufen .... es sei den ich bekomme die 285 echt verkauft


----------



## Speedwood (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fermi im März, Dual-Fermi im April, Mainstream im Sommer*

ach du meintest Alternate ^^ xD


----------



## jokergermany (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fermi im März, Dual-Fermi im April, Mainstream im Sommer*

Naja, egal wie du dich entscheidest ist es richtig, das ist ja das tolle an der IT Welt.

Wenn du jetzt kaufst hast  du ne supergute DX11 Graka
Wenn du nicht kaufst, sinkt der Preis und du kannst später irgendwann günstiger kaufen (egal ob Fermi gut oder schlecht wird, wenn die Verfügbarkeit steigt wird es die Graka bestimmt um die 300€ geben)


----------



## Hugo78 (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fermi im März, Dual-Fermi im April, Mainstream im Sommer*



tm0975 schrieb:


> Ich dachte da eher an sowas wie 8x MSAA und nicht an die max-einstellungen des spiels. die setze ich erstmal als standard voraus.



Ein Feature welches ich als "nice to have" einstufe, aber nicht als ein "must have" ansehe. Anders als zb. flimmerfreies AF  oder ne brauchbare 2D Leistung. *laut THG, hust* 

Ja und welches schon gar nicht ein "must have" ist, wenn selbst schon 4xMSAA keine 30+ Frames mehr, in der aktuellen Standardauflösung 1680*1050, in den aktuellen Performancefressern, zulässt ohne irgendwo anders wieder die Qualität runterzuschrauben. 
Beispiele aus dem von dir verlinkten Artikel, am ende dieses Beitrages.

PS: Ich sag ja nicht das er sich keine HD 5870 holen soll, aber wer ne GTX285 hat, für den ist der Leistungssprung nun nicht die Welt und im Falle AvP, das am 26.Februar erscheint, würde ich dann doch noch warten was eine GTX360 tatsächlich leistet. Welche ja dann hoffentlich irgendwann im März erscheint.

Wenn die letzten Leak Youtubes Recht hatten und das in Farcry 2 "nur" ne GTX 360 war die da gegen die 285 verglichen wurde, dann ist die 380, _für mich _auf jeden Fall ein heißer Kandidat, sobald ich meinen 22" TFT gegen was mit Full HD tausche. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tm0975 (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fermi im März, Dual-Fermi im April, Mainstream im Sommer*

ich bezweifle, dass vor mai was kaaufbares kommt, aber das wissen wir ja bald. klar wäre es einfacher, eine 88xx zu haben, die gerade ihren geist aufgibt. so steht und fällt mmn alles damit, das teil loszuwerden 8oder auch eben nicht). bei den herstellungskosten erwarte ich bei fermi erstmal gar keine preissenkungen, sondern eher gesalzene preise. gibt ja genug fans, die erstmal abgegrast werden können. realer wettbewerb ist ja eher gering. meistens stecken ja eh nur nvidia-karten drin, wie z.b. blödmarkt. und die da kaufen, wissen eh nicht, ob noch was altes, schon was neues oder nur was umbenanntes drin ist, preisklasse egal.

wenn dann anfang nächsten jahres fermi in 28nm produziert wird, dann wird der chip erst sein potential zeugen können. dann tritt er eh gegen die 6000er serie an, insel-irgendwas oder so.

Achja, das war definitiv eine gtx380! fudzilla und ein paar andere haben es bestätigt.


----------



## Marvin82 (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fermi im März, Dual-Fermi im April, Mainstream im Sommer*

Welcher Vergleich ? Hab ich was verpasst? 285 vs GtX380?


----------



## Hugo78 (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fermi im März, Dual-Fermi im April, Mainstream im Sommer*



tm0975 schrieb:


> wenn dann anfang nächsten jahres fermi in 28nm produziert wird, dann wird der chip erst sein potential zeugen können. dann tritt er eh gegen die 6000er serie an, insel-irgendwas oder so.



Die HD6K wird aber auch ein neues Design haben, somit wird auch ATI ihre Treiberschreiber und Debugabteilung quälen müssen wie NV jetzt, damit die Termin gerecht liefern und das ist, wenn man Neuland betritt, immer ein Glücksspiel.
Die HD5K basiert ja auf der Technik der HD2K.

Und TSMC wird wohl auch kaum ihren Zeitplan einhalten, mit dem 28nm, was dann wieder beide Hersteller trifft.
Ob Globalfoundries bis dahin entlich ne Alternative für AMDATI ist, steht auch noch in den Sternen.



tm0975 schrieb:


> Achja, das war definitiv eine gtx380! fudzilla und ein paar andere haben es bestätigt.



Auf Fudzilla geb ich nix.
Besser Quellen bitte. 



Marvin82 schrieb:


> Welcher Vergleich ? Hab ich was verpasst? 285 vs GtX380?



Ich mein dieses hier.
YouTube - Far Cry 2 GF100 performance.avi

In der Beschreibung steht was von 360.
Was sicherlich nicht stimmen wird, aber die Hoffung stirbt zuletzt.


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fermi im März, Dual-Fermi im April, Mainstream im Sommer*



Majin-Vegeta schrieb:


> also laut den fakten der letzten tage könnte man ja so sagen,dass der
> highend chip 1x6pin+1x8pin hat (also 225-300 Watt)
> etwas kleinere highend chip 2x6pin hat (also 150-225 Watt)




Das stimmt so nicht ganz 
kann der Pci-E slot nicht mehr W zur Verfügung stellen?


----------



## Genghis99 (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fermi im März, Dual-Fermi im April, Mainstream im Sommer*



Hugo78 schrieb:


> ..... Die HD6K wird aber auch ein neues Design haben, somit wird auch ATI ihre Treiberschreiber und Debugabteilung quälen müssen wie NV jetzt, damit die Termin gerecht liefern und das ist, wenn man Neuland betritt, immer ein Glücksspiel. ...



Ups. Das könnte für ATI zum Problem werden. Auch wenn man sich "cool" gibt - die Treiber verzögern sich immer länger, der 10.1 wird eigentlich schon ein 10.2 wenn man nach dem Erscheinen geht.
Auch die lästigen Bugs mit wichtigen Mainstream Games (Anno1404, NfS Shift) über Monate hinweg waren ärgerlich.

ATI wäre gut geraten, den Software Leuten mehr Zeit zu geben - dann müsste nicht seit November jedem Release nach ein paar Tagen ein "Hotfix" folgen.
Die Jungs da sind überlastet, und das führt zu immer mehr Problemen. 
Coolness hin oder her.


----------



## speedstar (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fermi im März, Dual-Fermi im April, Mainstream im Sommer*



Genghis99 schrieb:


> Ups. Das könnte für ATI zum Problem werden. Auch wenn man sich "cool" gibt - die Treiber verzögern sich immer länger, der 10.1 wird eigentlich schon ein 10.2 wenn mann nach dem Erscheinen geht.
> Auch die lästigen Bugs mit wichtigen Mainstream Games (Anno1404, NfS Shift) über Monate hinweg waren ärgerlich.
> 
> *ATI wäre gut geraten, den Software Leuten mehr Zeit zu geben - dann müsste nicht seit November jedem Release nach ein paar Tagen ein "Hotfix" folgen.
> ...



*sign* Wenn das nicht wäre, würde schon längst eine ATi in meinem Rechner stecken. Klar funktioniert auch nicht immer alles bei Nvidia, aber was bei Shift lief, war blamabel. Wir werden sehen, was Fermi kann und Cypress nach dem Refresh bisher "versteckt" hat.


----------



## PixelSign (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fermi im März, Dual-Fermi im April, Mainstream im Sommer*

gut das ich nichtmehr gewartet hab, 5870 rulez


----------



## Marvin82 (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fermi im März, Dual-Fermi im April, Mainstream im Sommer*

Naja nicht immer


----------



## hugo38 (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fermi im März, Dual-Fermi im April, Mainstream im Sommer*

Fermi im März ja, aber wird für viele nicht erschwinglich sein und ATI wird die Preise drücken.

Dual-Fermi im April halte ich aus wirtschaftliche Gründen nur für möglich als Verlustgeschäft.

Mainstream im Sommer ja

Im Allgemeinen würd ich aber sagen, dass das Jahr 2010 für Nvidia gelaufen ist, Ati hat den günstigeren und auch effizienteren Chip. (siehe Stromverbrauch)
Die Vergleiche zur HD5870 sind nicht richtig, da diese viel weniger Strom verbraucht. Und das was wir auf der CES gesehen haben ist nicht die Karte die wir werden kaufen können, es wird eine abgespeckte Version geben.
Man kann nur die HD5970 zum Vergleich heranziehen, da diese dann ungefähr so viel Strom verbraucht wie die Fermi. Diese wird dann auch noch schneller sein und vom Preis her genauso teuer oder sogar günstiger.


----------



## combruder (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fermi im März, Dual-Fermi im April, Mainstream im Sommer*

also langsam ist es komisch mit den Fermi-karten mal sehen wann die wirklich rauskommen und wie sie sich machen


----------



## Aholic (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fermi im März, Dual-Fermi im April, Mainstream im Sommer*

@*combruder*,
naja im März, darum gehts doch hier im thread, und Fudzilla kann man denke ich schon vertrauen 



> Erste Fermiversionen (Single GPU) - März
> Dual Fermi - April
> Mainstream Fermi - Juni


----------



## jokergermany (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fermi im März, Dual-Fermi im April, Mainstream im Sommer*



Aholic schrieb:


> @*combruder*,
> [...], und Fudzilla kann man denke ich schon vertrauen


 Ich hoffe der Smilie war Ironisch gemeint^^


----------



## Aholic (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fermi im März, Dual-Fermi im April, Mainstream im Sommer*



jokergermany schrieb:


> Ich hoffe der Smilie war Ironisch gemeint^^


Wie, du vertraust Fudzilla etwa nicht? 
*ironie off*

Wobei ich schon denke das der termin durchaus in Frage kommt.


----------



## jokergermany (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fermi im März, Dual-Fermi im April, Mainstream im Sommer*



Aholic schrieb:


> Wie, du vertraust Fudzilla etwa nicht?
> *ironie off*


Naja, genauso wenig wie ich _semiaccuratevertraue_^^
(Auch wenn er momentan ziemlich gut ins schwarze trifft^^)



Aholic schrieb:


> Wobei ich schon denke das der termin durchaus in Frage kommt.



Naja, bis zum Anfang Januar hätte ich auch Release März und Massenverfügbarkeit Sommer gesagt, aber diese immer noch starke Geheimhaltung und Umbennenung (3D Vision) machen mich stutzig...


----------

